# Raccourcis Podcast précis



## guiliome (31 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application podcast, mais je dois toujours taper des éléments pour effectuer une recherche.
Je souhaiterais ajouter un raccourci qui effectuerait.
- lancé application podcast
--> rechercher les podcasts "les grosse têtes Intégrale"

Le "Intégrale" est pour éliminer les Best off et autres séquence de l'émission.  

Plus fort est il possible de créer un raccourci avec un menu?
- Lancé application 
--> choix multiple 
    1) les grosses têtes intégrale
    2) 5 heures cinéma
    3) Xyz

Sélection
Affichage des résultats

J'espère trouver une solution et découvrir le fonctionnement de l'app raccourci.

Merci d'avance.


----------

